#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Китайский >  > > >  >  >  Ни су

## Кунсанг

Интересно что означает на китайском НИ СУ?

----------


## Кунсанг

Юй Кан может знает...

----------


## Ersh

Может означать все, что угодно. Иероглифы давайте, или откуда Вы это взяли.

----------


## Anthony

"Не страшно"  :Big Grin:

----------

Кунсанг (18.09.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Не страшно! Наверно правильно.

----------


## Юй Кан

Китайский-то тут -- каким боком? %)

----------

Anthony (18.09.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Китайский-то тут -- каким боком? %)


Ну как же. Вы спрашиваете на китайском или говорите НИ СЫ. Мне интересно стало что значит НИ СУ. Вроде все сходится. Или нет?

----------

Anthony (18.09.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

Ёрш уже правильно заметил, что либо давайте иероги, либо -- контекст (с которым, к примеру, я работал в теме "Ни сы" : ).
Иначе вопрос попросту некорректный. Вот так, в ответ на "Ну как же". : )

----------


## Кунсанг

Меня именно контекст с которым вы работали в теме НИ СЫ интересует. Поэтому вопрос думаю корректный в связи с НИ СЫ.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Меня именно контекст с которым вы работали в теме НИ СЫ интересует. Поэтому вопрос думаю корректный в связи с НИ СЫ.


В том контексте никаких НИ СУ не было, было только указание НИ СЫ, риторическое... : ))
И при углублённом : ) раскрытии его в контексте, выяснилось, что "ты (_ни_) умрёшь (_сы_)", но "будь безмятежен [т.е., не болтай и всё такое], подобно..." и далее по тексту. %)

----------


## Кунсанг

Ну не было и нет, тогда вопросов тоже нет.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Меня именно контекст с которым вы работали в теме НИ СЫ интересует. Поэтому вопрос думаю корректный в связи с НИ СЫ.


Это, простите, из популярных юмористических картинок с псевдовысказыванием, которое сводится к русскому просторечию, грубому эквиваленту "не уринируй"?  :Wink:

----------

Anthony (18.09.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (18.09.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Это, простите, из популярных юмористических картинок с псевдовысказыванием, которое сводится к русскому просторечию, грубому эквиваленту "не уринируй"?


Оно, может, так автором пикчи и задумывалось, но, как оказалось, не такое уж и псевдо... : ))

----------

Джнянаваджра (18.09.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Это, простите, из популярных юмористических картинок с псевдовысказыванием, которое сводится к русскому просторечию, грубому эквиваленту "не уринируй"?


Ну да, разоблачили вы меня Еше.

----------

Юй Кан (18.09.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

Вспомнил: Кунсанг же мне друг ещё со времён его инкарнации Доржиком!.. %)
В общем, вот: nisu. : )

----------

Кунсанг (18.09.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

Двигаться против течения, красота :Smilie:

----------

